# Finsbury Park to Heathrow



## Upchuck (Feb 23, 2010)

TFL journey planner gives me two options: travelling on the Piccadilly line straight down or switching tubes and getting the Heathrow Express.  The tube is about 15 minutes longer but I think it's easier.

What do you think?  Have any of you experiences you can give me?  I am going to terminal 3.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 23, 2010)

Express.


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 23, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Express.



Why?


----------



## Kanda (Feb 23, 2010)

Cos it's more comfy and quicker instead of the shitty Piccadilly line and no doubt someone will invade your space and you'll post a whining thread about it.


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 23, 2010)

But if I get the Piccadilly line all I have to do is sit until it gets to LHR instead of dragging my cases and swapping tubes.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 23, 2010)

The Heathrow Express is an overground train direct non-stop from Paddington.  Quicker but more expensive.

You'd have to change tube to get to Paddington.

/anorak


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 23, 2010)

yeah the tube, of course, there's no argument really.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> But if I get the Piccadilly line all I have to do is sit until it gets to LHR instead of dragging my cases and swapping tubes.



What time of day?


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 23, 2010)

Kanda said:


> What time of day?



I'll be boarding the tube at around 7am.  I can walk to Fin Park from where I live.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 23, 2010)

so rush hour... get the Heathrow Express!


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 23, 2010)

Kanda said:


> so rush hour... get the Heathrow Express!



TBF I think it is just before rush hour and I should get through the West End by 745 which I think is the ugliets part.  Anything further west shouldn't be too bad and I am a shrewd judge of carriage so have no concerns about getting a seat.  i think it would be harder to change tubes and drag a laden case up escalators and through hoardes of pedestrians.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 23, 2010)

You seem set on getting the Tube. Why bother with the thread?


----------



## prunus (Feb 23, 2010)

Taxi.


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 23, 2010)

Kanda said:


> You seem set on getting the Tube. Why bother with the thread?



Because I can't understand why the Heathrow Express would be better but figured there must be a reason.  And I want some strong arguments as to why I should not take a direct tube as opposed to swapping and changing.  I was worried there might be some huge downside to the tube (apart from work crowds etc) that I was unaware of.  That perhaps the tube had a habit of 'sitting' between stations out west or the trek from the tube to the airport was over uneven ground or just a godawful hassle.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 23, 2010)

it would be crazy not to get the tube if your going from near a piccadily line station at that time of day. you'll save like £15 each way too


----------



## Kanda (Feb 23, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> it would be crazy not to get the tube if your going from near a piccadily line station at that time of day. *you'll save like £15 each way too*



Well yeah, forgot about that 

Get a cab


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 23, 2010)

yeah if your ever in a situation where you might have to resort to a heathrow express you might as well get a cab, if there's 2 or more of you anyway, form most bits of london. then you get picked up from your door.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Because I can't understand why the Heathrow Express would be better but figured there must be a reason.  And I want some strong arguments as to why I should not take a direct tube as opposed to swapping and changing.  I was worried there might be some huge downside to the tube (apart from work crowds etc) that I was unaware of.  *That perhaps the tube had a habit of 'sitting' between stations out west or the trek from the tube to the airport was over uneven ground or just a godawful hassle.*




The journey can take over an hour and the tube _does_ stop inbetween stations etc...give yourself plenty of time.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 23, 2010)

I thought we did this recently. Finsbury Park one stop to H & I, then London Oveground to somewhere west like Shepherds Bush, and I can't remember the rest . . .

HTH


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 23, 2010)

So if I get the tube I'll be ok.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> So if I get the tube I'll be ok.



 It's a risk upchuck but will be entirely your own decision.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 23, 2010)

there's more risk if you start changing trains in the journey, i think.


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 23, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> there's more risk if you start changing trains in the journey, i think.



I agree.  If I stay on my chosen course I think I will be better served.  Part of the reason i got the flight from Heathrow is because it's a damn sight easierto get to than STN or LGW


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 23, 2010)

If it's a factor, it is cheaper if you avoid Zone 1 though, as the Overground route does.


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a 1-3 monthy ticket and will pay whetevr else it costs to get to the LHR zone on PAYG


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 23, 2010)

I once took the Piccadilly line to Heathrow from Finsbury Park and it took almost two hours to get there and I very nearly missed my flight. The Express gets there in fifteen minutes, 18 pounds well spent in my opinion. Coming back I'd take the tube with no pressure to get anywhere for a certain time.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I agree.  If I stay on my chosen course I think I will be better served.  Part of the reason i got the flight from Heathrow is because it's a damn sight easierto get to than STN or LGW



...so why post this thread then?


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 23, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> I once took the Piccadilly line to Heathrow from Finsbury Park *and it took almost two hours to get there *and I very nearly missed my flight. The Express gets there in fifteen minutes, 18 pounds well spent in my opinion. Coming back I'd take the tube with no pressure to get anywhere for a certain time.



Explain these circumstances please.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 23, 2010)

Snow, cold, West London overground tube lines.. disaster? 

Well that's my experience having used to commute to Chiswick daily for 2 years.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Explain these circumstances please.





Rutita1 said:


> The journey can take over an hour and the tube _does_ stop inbetween stations etc...give yourself plenty of time.


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes, but this poster claims the journey took 2 hours.  I have catered for 1.5 hours which I think is enough room.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Yes, but this poster claims the journey took 2 hours.  I have catered for 1.5 hours which I think is enough room.



It _could_ be BUT leave more time just in case....


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Explain these circumstances please.



You'd have to check with TfL for more information about the problems that day. Fucked if I can remember.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 23, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> I once took the Piccadilly line to Heathrow from Finsbury Park and it took almost two hours to get there and I very nearly missed my flight. The Express gets there in fifteen minutes, 18 pounds well spent in my opinion. Coming back I'd take the tube with no pressure to get anywhere for a certain time.



the heathrow express gets there in 15 minutes plus however long it takes you to get to paddington.


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 23, 2010)

My plane leave around 10:30.  When should I be sure to get on the tube?  I'm doing on-line check-in and not having any hold baggage.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> My plane leave around 10:30.  When should I be sure to get on the tube?  I'm doing on-line check-in and not having any hold baggage.



You're not having any hold baggage? 

You were complaining earlier about changing from tube to overground with bags...


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 23, 2010)

i'd get on at 7, if i woke up in time.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 23, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> the heathrow express gets there in 15 minutes plus however long it takes you to get to paddington.



From Finsbury Park it takes about 20 minutes to get to Paddington.


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 23, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> From Finsbury Park it takes about 20 minutes to get to Paddington.



The thought of changing and going to Paddington fills me with dread


----------



## Kanda (Feb 23, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> From Finsbury Park it takes about 20 minutes to get to Paddington.



So 35 mins or up to 2 hours.. I know what I'd choose


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 23, 2010)

Kanda said:


> You're not having any hold baggage?
> 
> You were complaining earlier about changing from tube to overground with bags...



Yes well I might have slightly overexaggerated things, but I don't fancy changing tubes/trains, nuffin.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 23, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> From Finsbury Park it takes about 20 minutes to get to Paddington.



if the tube's working ok... but then if the tube's working ok then you could just get the piccadily line all the way no problem too.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Yes well I might have slightly overexaggerated things, but I don't fancy changing tubes/trains, nuffin.



Then it's a pointless thread? You already know what you want to do.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 23, 2010)

Kanda said:


> So 35 mins or up to 2 hours.. I know what I'd choose



35mins?? no way. more like an hour.


----------



## STFC (Feb 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> My plane leave around 10:30.  When should I be sure to get on the tube?  I'm doing on-line check-in and not having any hold baggage.



You should probably just stay at home.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 23, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> 35mins?? no way. more like an hour.



20 mins to Paddington, 20 mins to Heathrow.. plus change time of about 5-10 mins. I'd still go for that over tube.


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 23, 2010)

Kanda said:


> 20 mins to Paddington, 20 mins to Heathrow.. plus change time of about 5-10 mins. I'd still go for that over tube.



Ya know, that just might have convinced me to get the Heathrow Express.  What's the transfer like from the station to the terminal?


----------



## Kanda (Feb 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Ya know, that just might have convinced me to get the Heathrow Express.  What's the transfer like from the station to the terminal?



You walk, you follow signs, you go up some escalators. Pretty much like anywhere else...


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 23, 2010)

Kanda said:


> 20 mins to Paddington, 20 mins to Heathrow.. plus change time of about 5-10 mins. I'd still go for that over tube.


you'd be VERY lucky to get from finsbury park to paddington in 20 minutes, and you would be relying on a lot of lines to be working perfectly.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 23, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> From Finsbury Park it takes about 20 minutes to get to Paddington.



Just going by this ^^


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 23, 2010)

So I'd need to swap at what? Kings Cross?  take the H&C line to Paddo?


----------



## Kanda (Feb 23, 2010)

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 23, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Just going by this ^^



people in london always ridiculously underestimate how long it takes to get places.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 23, 2010)

Kanda said:


> 20 mins to Paddington, 20 mins to Heathrow.. plus change time of about 5-10 mins. I'd still go for that over tube.


According to TfL it takes about an hour via Heathrow Express.


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 23, 2010)

Maggot said:


> According to TfL it takes about an hour via Heathrow Express.



Yes that's what I saw.  The timings are not far apart b/t tube and Expres.


----------



## STFC (Feb 23, 2010)

You should get to Heathrow a couple of days early, just to be on the safe side. Don't forget your sleeping bag.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 23, 2010)

STFC said:


> You should get to Heathrow a couple of days early, just to be on the safe side. Don't forget your sleeping bag.


----------



## tbaldwin (Feb 23, 2010)

You would be mad to go on the heathrow express. Much easier and cheaper to stay on the tube. Get a paper or read a book and relax.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 23, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> you'd be VERY lucky to get from finsbury park to paddington in 20 minutes, and you would be relying on a lot of lines to be working perfectly.



Finsbury Park to Oxford Circus on the Victoria Line, about 10 minutes, Oxford Circus to Paddington on Bakerloo line, another 10 minutes. You're right though, there could well be another terrorist attack on that morning knocking out both lines and killing Upchuck in the process.


----------



## ethel (Feb 23, 2010)

tbaldwin said:


> You would be mad to go on the heathrow express. Much easier and cheaper to stay on the tube. Get a paper or read a book and relax.




indeed.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 23, 2010)

So, upchuckie-puckie-wuckie, what you gonna do?


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 23, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> So, upchuckie-puckie-wuckie, what you gonna do?



I think I will tube it and see how it goes.  If I miss the plane I miss the plane.  All I can do is cater enough time to get there and then set off.  If I worry about all the possible things that could go wrong I'd be racked with indecision and a twisted mental wreck by the time I needed to depart.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I think I will tube it and see how it goes.  If I miss the plane I miss the plane.  All I can do is cater enough time to get there and then set off.  If I worry about all the possible things that could go wrong I'd be racked with indecision and a twisted mental wreck by the time I needed to depart.



So you'll be leaving the house at 5am then? Or better still staying the night before in Heathrow ? Good idea. 


Just kidding! 


Anyway, forgive our terrible commoner's manners...we haven't even asked where you are off to...anywhere nice?


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 23, 2010)

I will plan to board the tube at about 7 and then just go from there.  I hate waiting round in airports and reckon setting off 3.5 hrs before the flight is due to leave is plenty of time.

Are there any new security measures at the airport?  Any retinal scans or fingerprinting for European travellers?


----------



## trashpony (Feb 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I think I will tube it and see how it goes.  If I miss the plane I miss the plane.  All I can do is cater enough time to get there and then set off.  If I worry about all the possible things that could go wrong I'd be racked with indecision and a twisted mental wreck by the time I needed to depart.



It's going to cost you a fuck of a lot more than £15 if you miss the plane


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 23, 2010)

trashpony said:


> It's going to cost you a fuck of a lot more than £15 if you miss the plane



That is not helpful  I'm not looking to the tube cos it's cheap, I'm looking at it cos it's a direct journey.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> That is not helpful  I'm not looking to the tube cos it's cheap, I'm looking at it cos it's a direct journey.



Just pointing out that there is more to take into consideration that the fact that you get to stay on the tube the whole way (and you have to change anyway so it's not more direct)


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Are there any new security measures at the airport?  Any retinal scans or fingerprinting for European travellers?



The strip search and full intestinal probe at baggage control can certainly eat up plenty of time. Make sure your suitcase is transparent and wear flip flops and plenty of lube.


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 23, 2010)

trashpony said:


> Just pointing out that there is more to take into consideration that the fact that you get to stay on the tube the whole way (and you have to change anyway so it's not more direct)



Where do I have to change?


----------



## trashpony (Feb 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Where do I have to change?



I thought you did. I don't go to finsbury park much - it's a shithole


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 23, 2010)

trashpony said:


> I thought you did. I don't go to finsbury park much - it's a shithole



Yes it is a shithole, but I don't have to change off the Piccadilly Line to get to LHR.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Where do I have to change?



Probably where was mentioned earlier in the thread.


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 23, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Probably where was mentioned earlier in the thread.



No man, on the Piccadilly Line.  i don't have to change from that going to LHR unless the tube I choose isn't destined for LHR.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 23, 2010)

this thread woud make more sense if eveyrone's posts apart from mine were deleted.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> No man, on the Piccadilly Line.  i don't have to change from that going to LHR unless the tube I choose isn't destined for LHR.



IME thery sometimes change destination mid way and then you have to change at Boston Manor onto another train...


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 23, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> IME thery sometimes change destination mid way and then you have to change at Boston Manor onto another train...



Don't be so bloody stupid


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Don't be so bloody stupid



 I am not. It has happened to me a couple of times.

I'm only telling you because I know how much you hate surprises.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 23, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> IME thery sometimes change destination mid way and then you have to change at Boston Manor onto another train...



Ooh yes has happened to me too. Bit stressy


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> I'm only telling you because I know how much you hate surprises.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 23, 2010)

This woman eeks out threads better than Minnie. 7 pages.


----------



## cesare (Feb 23, 2010)

It's a pain to get to Paddington (for me) but I'd take the Heathrow Express over the tube any day. That Piccadilly line journey is sooooo long and uncomfortable even outside rush hour (cos of people heading to Heathrow with their case at all hours). Plus not all of the Piccadilly tubes go to Heathrow, so you have to factor in waiting time or a change onto another Piccadilly tube that's going out to the terminals. Pain in the arse.


----------



## tbaldwin (Feb 23, 2010)

Changing tubes is nonsense. You just wait at Fp till you see a Heathrow tube 5 mins at most. Anyone who has had to change at Boston Manor twice must be really unlucky or something....


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 23, 2010)

tbaldwin said:


> Changing tubes is nonsense. You just wait at Fp till you see a Heathrow tube 5 mins at most. Anyone who has had to change at Boston Manor twice must be really unlucky or something....



This is what I plan to do.


----------



## STFC (Feb 23, 2010)

Are you travelling at the weekend? If so, don't forget to check for line/station closures.


----------



## cesare (Feb 23, 2010)

I've just done a TFL journey planner from *Piccadilly Circus* to Heathrow at that time in the morning - and it's approx one hour's journey with a ten minute wait between each direct tube. That's on a good day, obv.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 23, 2010)

Lucky-chuckie-mucky-duckie hasn't told us where she is going yet...which I feel is rude quite frankly.


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 23, 2010)

STFC said:


> Are you travelling at the weekend? If so, don't forget to check for line/station closures.





Rutita1 said:


> Lucky-chuckie-mucky-duckie hasn't told us where she is going yet...which I feel is rude quite frankly.



I am going on Friday to Tahiti.


----------



## STFC (Feb 23, 2010)

Not this Friday?

Uh oh.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I am going on Friday to Tahiti.



Oh nice. Are you gonna bring us back some nice pressies?


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 23, 2010)

STFC said:


> Not this Friday?
> 
> Uh oh.





Griff said:


> Oh nice. Are you gonna bring us back some nice pressies?



Yes
and
No


----------



## cesare (Feb 23, 2010)

Enjoy Tahiti!


----------



## STFC (Feb 23, 2010)

You do realise that there's a tube strike starting Thursday at midnight, don't you?

I'd leave now if you want to get there in time.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 23, 2010)

We'll certainly enjoy the break


----------



## IC3D (Feb 23, 2010)

You could walk it my guess would be about five hours.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I am going on Friday to Tahiti.




Really?...I thought you were going somewhere less exotic....



Upchuck said:


> I will plan to board the tube at about 7 and then just go from there.  I hate waiting round in airports and reckon setting off 3.5 hrs before the flight is due to leave is plenty of time.
> 
> *Are there any new security measures at the airport?  Any retinal scans or fingerprinting for European travellers?*




Now I realise that you think only non-European travellers need to be sercurity checked/have their retinas scanned etc...


(((Tahiti)))


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 23, 2010)

I will regale you with my adventures upon return.


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 23, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Really?...I thought you were going somewhere less exotic....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I might have stretched the truth but Tahiti has a nice ring to it


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I might have stretched the truth but Tahiti has a nice ring to it



Busted!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> No



Thanks a bunch.


----------



## se5 (Feb 23, 2010)

Why dont you start your holiday off in style by catching the bus to the airport? Not much stress and takes less than 3 hours 

According to TfL your best option is 
210 Finsbury Park station - Golders Green Station Max journey time: 47  mins
183 Golders Green Station - Harrow Bus Station Max journey time: 57  mins
140 Harrow Bus Station - Heathrow  Max journey time: 61  mins

All done for the cost of £3.60


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 24, 2010)

se5 said:


> Why dont you start your holiday off in style by catching the bus to the airport? Not much stress and takes less than 3 hours
> 
> According to TfL your best option is
> 210 Finsbury Park station - Golders Green Station Max journey time: 47  mins
> ...



What if I got trapped in traffic?  I can't take that risk.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 24, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> What if I got trapped in traffic?  I can't take that risk.



Ah come on chuckie why not? Think of it as an adventure...live on the edge!!!


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 24, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Ah come on chuckie why not? Think of it as an adventure...live on the edge!!!



No, I refuse to take such risks.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 24, 2010)

You are no fun


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 4, 2010)

Just for the record I went on the Piccadilly line from Fin Park to LHR and it was a breeze going down there and a breeze coming back.  I would use it again.


----------



## spliff (Mar 5, 2010)

Out of interest, how long did the tube journey take?

I remember coming back from Moscow we came in quite low over North London and I could see my house.  We landed four minutes later.

Took me four hours from landing to get home, immigration and customs were a breeze, not much different timewise from the flight itself.


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 5, 2010)

I got off the plane at 3:30 and was back in Finsbury Park at about 4:45


----------

